# Mud Buddys Jan 17th



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

We scheduled our 1st group ride of the year at Mud Buddys south of Halletsville. Our friends with Xtreme Mud Magazine came out to take pics and do an article in an up coming issue of the magazine. We had a great time. A lot of mud and water in the park. The river was a awesome ride as well. Its a nice small park in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

....


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Fun*

I miss all the fun but will be back at it soon! You gotta have some good stuff for the they look good in mud thread.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

It was a nice day to ride. Cool to see yall there.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

GIGEM18 said:


> It was a nice day to ride. Cool to see yall there.


Nice to meet you Keith


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Let me know next time yall make it to mud bud's.


----------

